# Got the email that Pony Tools closing in Chicago.



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

The email did not give many details. I wonder if the company got hacked.
Not clear on closing all together or just the Chicago office. The email did mention that they were "trying" 
to keep the Easy Wood Tools division open.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Saw this posted on another forum but I can't find independent confirmation outside the email. No mention of it on Pony or Hilliard's websites.



> I am writing to inform you that on May 19, 2016, Adjustable Clamp Company d/b/a Pony Tools Inc. informed its Chicago employees that it was suspending operations in Chicago effective immediately. While this step was necessary due to issues unique to the Chicago business, the Company's Easy Wood Tools division remains open and continues to operate its business. It is our hope that there will be minimal, if any, disruption to the business of Easy Wood Tools. This suspension of operations in Chicago has not affected our ability to fill Easy Wood Tools orders.
> 
> The company is looking at all options in order to enable Easy Wood Tools to continue to operate. We are hopeful that you will continue to support Easy Wood Tools during this transition and we appreciate your past support. We will put forth our best efforts to keep you updated as more information becomes available.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

It's been my experience that when a well known company acquires another well known company, one usually bites the dust in less than a years time. For me, it came as no surprise, but am hoping that EWT survives….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry, I agree that in many cases one of the companies closes. PT also owns jorgensen clamps. Would find it surprising if that brand wasn't at least sold off. I think most of their product line is manufactured in China.
Most of the people in the Chicago office would be admin/shipping etc. Maybe they are moving out of Chicago.
At this point, not enough information to know for sure.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Pulled this from Easy Wood Tools' Facebook page-


----------



## Sunstealer73 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does this mean Jorgensen clamps are gone? They're by far my favorite.


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sad news, hope someone can buy the clamp business and keep as much of the production in the USA. Having made in USA stamped on my clamps is one of the reasons I bought pony and Jorgensen. Talked to an employee at my local woodcraft and he said pony didn't show at the most recent trade show he was at and he heard they were trying to keep easy wood tools operational. Also, at least one of the clamp SKUs at my Home Depot is now inactive.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

That is business…. Not enough customers.. and too much competition for those customers.

I would imagine still be able to get the clamps for a long time (just made by someone else, somewhere else). Likely will find find out they still end up making them just not in USA (suspending operations in Chicago….).


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been selling Pony Clamps, Jorgenson for 32 years. 2 + years ago, it all changed. The family that has owned the company for 113 years, hired a management company to run the business. Of course, this was a bunch of college boys that have never used nor held a clamp. It all went down hill. Problem being that Pony was still making their products in Chicago with union labor while their competitors had long ago offshored to China. Pony, started making pieces parts in China. Case in point, Press Screws. The screw part was still made in the USA. Both ends were made in China. Problem was, they were inferior and did not fit on the screw. That is one of many nightmares. Back order after backorder and "customer service" that had no clue.
So, the next time you pick.up clamps at Harbor Junk…..the fault lies with us, as American consumers as we want cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Does this mean Jorgensen clamps are gone? They re by far my favorite.
> 
> - Sunstealer73


They are my first choice as well. I prefer the f style and parallel clamps over others.

Have they been moved to clearance at home depot or Menards yet?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

> Does this mean Jorgensen clamps are gone? They re by far my favorite.
> 
> - Sunstealer73
> 
> ...


Same for me. I use their parallel clamps for most glue up operations.

One problem for clamp manufacturers is that their products last forever. Most of my f-style clamps are Jorgensen but almost all were obtained used. Eventually the market gets saturated.


----------



## Sawdust35 (Jan 15, 2016)

The remaining clamps at my HD stores in Northern Virginia are full price. However they have the best pricing. Grizzly.com also has Jorgensen and pony clamps on close out.


----------



## ponyboi (Jul 8, 2016)

I was an employee of Pony, we were all blindsided by the news. The death of Pony is because upper mangers was trying to fix what was not broken. Instead of focusing on what ADJUSTABLE CLAMP was known for which wa ms American made, quality tools, mangers became to concerned with presentation instead of quality! There were to many irresponsible people not doing their jobs and the company died because of stuff like to many invoices not getting paid so we did not get money to get what we need. We kept being told everything was okay but it was not true. All of us really did not know what was happening and we was not just saying we did not know. Most of us have been with the company for more than 25 years and it is sad ADJUSTABLE CLAMP is gone. I don't think the orange clamp everybody love will ever be around again. I also hope that if they orange clamps stay around they are not from China.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Ponyboi, I've been distributing Pony Tools for 32 years. The last year and a half have been an absolute nightmare getting product, getting a straight answer, getting a "customer service" rep on the phone who had a clue. I even had to beg them to take my money when I placed an order vs a 30 day account! I dont want an open account…..heres my money. It was like talking to aliens. I even had to repeatedly request the invoices be e-mailed when they billed me. The accounts receivable dude, 3 months on the job according to him, informed me that I had to request an invoice. I informed him ge was a dumb azz!
I was surprised when I got the out of biz email but…..not really. The management company that the family hired ran this thing in to the ground. Bunch of college boys whove never used a clamp in their lives.
The fact is that some of Ponys clamps were already being made in China. Case in point, the press screw. The screw part was still being made in your plant. The 2 ends were offshored. Problem was, as it was explained to me was that one end was acceptable, the other didnt fit. Typical Chinese quality so find another place to make it creating mega months of backorders. 
I really appreciate your service to the company. There were actually people there that cared about the product quality. Unfortunately, that doesnt exist a lot in this country anymore.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I will miss the heavy duty I-beam model 72


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got 3 of the 48" and 2 of the 24 from home depot. I love them. Too bad i won't be able to get more.

-Brian


----------



## ponyboi (Jul 8, 2016)

I remember prpearing package for tools4solidsurface especial press screw 6712! yes the item was never in stock because it was not a "priority " item. We got to a point when we could not get our product from vendor because we did not send invoice to any one so we did not get any paymemts. The person in accounting was fired for not makin g sure we got paid but when it was realized we got no payments it was to late. When the vice presidant and presidant was fired every one thpught it wwas going to be better. You are right about the company being ran to the ground. Customdr service was all ways not told anything because mangers were scared the truth would come out if a distributor called very upset. The ladies were only told a estimate date but manger knew it was not true.When we got lay off the shelves were almost empty. We did not have cabinet master, spring clamp, wood working vise, hand scew too. That wss pathetic because this is the signature tool and we did not have it. The owner should never allowed out siders to run the company


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Many a company have failed because bean counters took over. I've worked for several. Business people today do not want to run companies, they want to start (or take over) companies, sell them, and then travel the world; especially millennials.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rick M.*, you are 100% correct!
I have seen small towns almost shrivel up and die away when purchased companies move out.
There is a lot of collateral damage on the human front when this happens besides, and in many cases, deterioration of the original products.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I have always loved the pony bar clamp heads,I bought some again last year for 1/2" pipe,they didn't fit the pipe was 1/2", but you could slide the head/tail up and down the pipe,it wouldn't lock on.I had called pony before I ordered to ask about in there photos they showed the crank type head handle and in another photo it had the wire type handle so I asked if the 1/2" came with which.I got two different answers from the same girl.she said it had this number for the crank type,and this number for the wire.OK fine but they where both the same number.


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sounds like the company was run into the ground on purpose, it wouldn't be the first time that's happened. I bet within a year or two the Pony name shows up made in China. Someone in China probably offered some big money for the rights to the Pony name.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I seriously doubt a 113 year old company was "run in to the ground on purpose!" 
One of the.owners was a Princeton grad which doesn't make the business unsinkable nor shield it from stupid business moves.
This reminds me of Senco staples. Still manufacturing with union labor while their competitors were off shoring in China. I could go in to a 4000 word dissertation on the hows and whys but I wont bore you.
The next time you see a post on the great deal someone got on clamps at "Harbor Crap", you'll know exactly where the problem lies and…....it is with the American consumer !


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> especially millennials.
> 
> - Rick M.


Nonsense. Old people complaining about young people. How original.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Sounds like the company was run into the ground on purpose, it wouldn t be the first time that s happened. I bet within a year or two the Pony name shows up made in China. Someone in China probably offered some big money for the rights to the Pony name.
> 
> - MacNut11


Doubt it. 21st century managers are that incompetent and stupid. If the US doesn't return to promotions up from the bottom, the bottom will permanently fall out. (Pun intended, of course) Glad to be retired and not having to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know that everyone wants to blame some manager or bean counter but one should read what Douglas Holman had to see. He is the chairman and owner of Pony Clamps and great great grandson of the founder.

"I am writing to inform you that on May 19, 2016, Adjustable Clamp Company d/b/a Pony Tools Inc. informed its Chicago employees that it was suspending operations in Chicago effective immediately. While this step was necessary due to issues unique to the Chicago business, the Company's Easy Wood Tools division remains open and continues to operate its business…"

Please note the issues unique to the Chicago business. Illinois and Chicago are in great debt and can not pay their bills. Chicago has created a poor business atmosphere for companies and a lot of companies are moving out other places because they can not be competitive due to taxes and other conditions.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope very much that Easy Wood Tools will stay in business. I use four of their tools and have plans to buy more and am very satisfied with the quality of their tools.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

LOL, unique to Chicago doesn't mean it's the City of Chicago's fault. It's not the consumers fault. It's not El Nino. The fault lies with management and the owners.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Bob W…..are you the Bob that worked at Pony for a long time? If you are, thank you very much. It was never the same after you left !


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> I have been selling Pony Clamps, Jorgenson for 32 years. 2 + years ago, it all changed. The family that has owned the company for 113 years, hired a management company to run the business. Of course, this was a bunch of college boys that have never used nor held a clamp. It all went down hill. Problem being that Pony was still making their products in Chicago with union labor while their competitors had long ago offshored to China. Pony, started making pieces parts in China. Case in point, Press Screws. The screw part was still made in the USA. Both ends were made in China. Problem was, they were inferior and did not fit on the screw. That is one of many nightmares. Back order after backorder and "customer service" that had no clue.
> So, the next time you pick.up clamps at Harbor Junk…..the fault lies with us, as American consumers as we want cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> - FEDSAWDAVE


Sadness. All of my K-body clamps are Jorgensen. About a year ago I noticed they had swapped out the
wooden handle for crappy plastic and bought the remaining wooden stock they had at OSH. I suspected
that change was a harbinger of bad things. Apparently I was right.


----------

